# code 47 Onan 5500 gold



## wdepietto (Sep 17, 2014)

Im ready to burn this thing. I start the genny and it runs like a sewing machine for about 2 to 3 hours. It shuts off no sputtering just a shut down with a 47 code. I changed plugs, brushes and gave it a complete tune up still shuts down. But after the initial shut down when its hot it wont start up and send sthe same code which is ignition. Im praying its not the magneto but if one failed I don't think it would run at all. Please help


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

It's not that unusual for an electrical component, like a magneto, to fail when hot.

Next time it shuts down IMMEDIATELY check for spark.


----------

